# تخيل كأن أمامك جهاز gps 1200



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام - برامج جهاز GPS 1200 من شركة لايكا . ارجو ان ينال رضى الجميع .ودمتم فى امان الله وحفظه. تفضلوا : 
مشكورين من هذا الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/file/115165364/7dbf909b/TPS1200.html
:75:


----------



## عبدو99 (1 يوليو 2009)

ازيك يا عبد الباقى ومشكور جدا جدا على مساهمتك القيمة وانشاء الله تكون فى ميزان حسناتك بس يا ريت تورينا هل ده برنامج نسطبو على الكمبيوتر اومحكاة لجهاز ال gps 1200 ارجو يا ريت مزيد من الشرح وتحياتى


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 يوليو 2009)

وينك يا عبده المختفى لا دا محاكاة فقط - ما انا قلت تخيل كأنك أمام جهاز gps 1200 للتعليم ليس لانزال المعلومات ياباش مختفى


----------



## مساح يمني (1 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ويحفظك .. ويملئ قلبك بالتقوى والعلم والدين 
مشكور رررررررررر يااخي وجزاك الله الف الف خيررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم


----------



## يحيى جمال (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد قريسو (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (4 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ عبده 99 لا تقل انشاء الله بل قل ان شاء الله وشكرا لك اخى فى الله


----------



## mostafammy (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاوجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل محفوظ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moh.gh.81 (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## horseshadowm (12 مارس 2010)

thank you very much for this interesting topic


----------



## علي الدبس (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم.............يا اخوان فكونا من الرابط الفلاني والعلاني ....يا إخوانا بدنا تخيل كأن أمامك جهاز gps 12.0 عل WORD وجزاكم الله الف خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## narutokon (23 مارس 2010)

Machkour


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (23 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (8 أبريل 2010)

حياك الله يا بشمهندس عبد الباقى انا جايلى شغل فى السعوديه بشركة مقاولات وكنت عاوز اعرف بعض الامور اللى بتحدث فى الاعمال الخرسانيه مع العلم انى اعمل مساح منذ13سنه فى مصرفى الصرف


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (8 أبريل 2010)

افيدونى يا من تعلمون كيفية العمل با المملكه السعوديه افادكم الله


----------



## محمدين علي (12 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم لو ممكن شرح للجهاز لكي يستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## ابن الاسكندريه (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا سيدي الفاضل


----------



## odwan (13 أبريل 2010)

نفعنا الله بما قدمته لتا 
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## مصطفى المساح (14 أبريل 2010)

عاوزين شرح للجهاز
مع البرنامج المحكاه

يبقى تمام


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (10 يوليو 2010)

لك اطيب الامنيات


----------



## حارث البدراني (14 يوليو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## عماد العايد (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا أخي الرابط غير صالح ولم استطع تحميل الملف وانا بحاجة اليه وشكرا الك كتير


----------



## gadosoft (30 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيب قلبي ربنا يكثر من امثالك اللذين لايكتمون العلم ارجو من شخصكم الكريم تعتبروني اخ وصديق لكم انامهندس مساحة قديم شوية والان موجود في الرياض باحد الدوائر الحكومية وعندهم جهاز لايكا gps 1200 وحاطين امل علي ان اعرف لهم كيفية عمل الجهاز لان الشخص اللي اخذ الدورة من الشركة الموردة لا يستطيع عمل اي حاجة فهل من الممكن شرح عمل الجهازبالتفصيل خطوة خطوة بالعربي من فضلك ولو امكن التواصل معي من خلال بريدي الالكتروني وهو [email protected]


----------



## نصر بلال (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورييييين يا شباب


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------

